# site thats worth a click



## jmorris1408 (Mar 3, 2009)

hi everyone, this site has just been taken over by a friend of mine, it’s a nice little site worth a click now and again just to see what’s new. Its also an excellent site for breeders looking for customers in the uk. Check it out when you get a minute.


----------



## magoo (Feb 13, 2009)

hi

The site looks nice and clean
one suggestion though, the "categories" menu on the left is not linked to any pages, which makes it a little confusing.
It looks to people using the site like it should be a clickable menu


----------

